# OHIO 2021 -- FALL MUSHROOMS



## sb

* Ohio 2021, Fall mushroom posts here*

*From Yesterday, Central OH - Franklin County*

Yes, I actually found a holdout smattering of Chanterelles. Not enough to even bother collecting.
*







*

Haven't bothered to identify further below, but reminded me (97%) sure, of the Resinous Polypores I collected and cooked and liked about 5 years ago.
*


































*

Uh, Oh! (below) Poacher's deer stand on the "Kings Land". I'd better not wear my antler-hat into the woods any more this season!! Ha!

*







*

Happy mushroom hunting adventures to you this Fall!! 😎


----------



## sb

*Central OH - Franklin County*

Yesterday, Saturday, I found these BABIES in the woods.
😎
























Maitake or "Hen of the Woods" just beginning to grow here in Central OH. The Fall "Good Times" are about to roll.

Happy Times in the Woods to everyone!! 😎


----------



## shroomsearcher

sb said:


> * Ohio 2021, Fall mushroom posts here*
> 
> *From Yesterday, Central OH - Franklin County*
> 
> Yes, I actually found a holdout smattering of Chanterelles. Not enough to even bother collecting.
> *
> View attachment 40719
> *
> 
> Haven't bothered to identify further below, but reminded me (97%) sure, of the Resinous Polypores I collected and cooked and liked about 5 years ago.
> *
> View attachment 40720
> 
> 
> View attachment 40721
> 
> 
> View attachment 40722
> 
> 
> View attachment 40723
> *
> 
> Uh, Oh! (below) Poacher's deer stand on the "Kings Land". I'd better not wear my antler-hat into the woods any more this season!! Ha!
> 
> *
> View attachment 40724
> *
> 
> Happy mushroom hunting adventures to you this Fall!! 😎


Yeah! I've always loved seeing the 2x4's nailed between tree trunks!


----------



## JBwoodsman

A few around. NEO


----------



## shroomsearcher

shroomsearcher said:


> Yeah! I've always loved seeing the 2x4's nailed between tree trunks!


That was said ironically. We're supposed to get some rain Sunday and Monday, so I'll go have another look after that. It's been kind of dry around here, and my better years for hens have been the wet ones.


----------



## sb

shroomsearcher said:


> Yeah! I've always loved seeing the 2x4's nailed between tree trunks!


😎 👍 Shroomsearcher -- my frownface was not in response to your comment which I understood as you intended. It was in regards to poachers building tree stands. In the same woods several years ago, I ran into -- rather chose -- to walk up to a young man with a bow & arrow hunting deer. He claimed he was target practicing -- with braodheads. After I told him of finding a dead deer on the further edge of the woods, He slunk off that direction.

Mostly, I consider tree stands to be in the same category as trespassing camp sites -- which I find all to frequently. No one ever takes them down. They just abandon them after they grow tired of the adventure of camping.

My philosophy is leave no trace. Or leave it cleaner than how you found it. For many years, I'd dismantle abandoned camp sites. At one drug-dealer campsite, I told the camper that I'd give him two weeks to move his camp or I'd dismantle it. Two weeks later it was gone. As it was the most expensive tent I'd ever come across, I was almost hoping he would leave it and I'd take in down. (er . . .well . . . and maybe keep it). 😎

*Yesterday in Hocking County*
Jack 'Lanterns










😎😎😎









Great Fall Mushroom times are here. Enjoy the woods! 😎


----------



## Mushvroom

I just purchased a new property recently. I'm learning it's a fungal paradise

Found new friends yesterday. 








Here he is a few hours later 









Some others


----------



## Mushvroom

More


















*







*


----------



## shroomsearcher

sb said:


> 😎 👍 Shroomsearcher -- my frownface was not in response to your comment which I understood as you intended. It was in regards to poachers building tree stands. In the same woods several years ago, I ran into -- rather chose -- to walk up to a young man with a bow & arrow hunting deer. He claimed he was target practicing -- with braodheads. After I told him of finding a dead deer on the further edge of the woods, He slunk off that direction.
> 
> Mostly, I consider tree stands to be in the same category as trespassing camp sites -- which I find all to frequently. No one ever takes them down. They just abandon them after they grow tired of the adventure of camping.
> 
> My philosophy is leave no trace. Or leave it cleaner than how you found it. For many years, I'd dismantle abandoned camp sites. At one drug-dealer campsite, I told the camper that I'd give him two weeks to move his camp or I'd dismantle it. Two weeks later it was gone. As it was the most expensive tent I'd ever come across, I was almost hoping he would leave it and I'd take in down. (er . . .well . . . and maybe keep it). 😎
> 
> *Yesterday in Hocking County*
> Jack 'Lanterns
> 
> View attachment 40777
> 
> 
> 😎😎😎
> View attachment 40778
> 
> 
> Great Fall Mushroom times are here. Enjoy the woods! 😎


Yeah. My BIL manages a large property in northern Trumbull Co., over 400 acres, much of it wooded. There a large population of a certain religious group that he has nicknames the "Blue Scourge". They are serial trespassers and poachers so, every late Summer he tools around the woods on his ATV to look for tree stands. He doesn't just find nailed up wooden ones, he finds store bought ones as well. These he confiscates. Says he hasn't had to buy a tree stand in years!

Target practicing with broadheads. Wow! I knew a guy who worked in the archery department at the local Gander Mtn. He had the opposite experience. Seems a guy came in that he had waited on, and said he was seeing, and shooting lots of deer, but not killing any! So the guy asked him what kind of broadheads he was using, and they guy showed him a field point! He said it took every ounce of restraint he had to keep from punching him! But he did read him the riot act!


----------



## Mushvroom

Can anyone identify these? I walked the property tonight after dinner. Took some more shroom photos.


















































































*







*


----------



## Mushvroom




----------



## sb

Mushvroom said:


> I just purchased a new property recently. I'm learning it's a fungal paradis


Mushvroom - Congratulations and also blessings on having your own piece of this earth to now be caretaker of.


----------



## Mushvroom

sb said:


> Mushvroom - Congratulations and also blessings on having your own piece of this earth to now be caretaker of.


Thank you! I'm super pumped to have this land! I've got the DNR wildlife ranger coming out sometime to show me the ropes. City dweller always fascinated with the woods. Now I get to encourage the health of some woods of my own!


----------



## sb

*Maiitake in Central OH - Franklin County*

all around one Oak, today.



http://imgur.com/a/PRS6H3U


----------



## sb

While I found thirty or so Hens today I just brought home enough for a dinner or two. The largest were only soccer ball size. The Basket Ball or Beach Ball size are in progress. So the Hens are just beginning!











Maiitake or "Hen of the Woods" on the cutting board, below.










Happy Fall Mushroom Hunting! It's a great time to be in the woods!! 😎 🌞 🍷


----------



## ButlerMushMan

Anyone having luck with Lions Mane finds yet?


----------



## sparx

The hens are out in southern Ashland County.


----------



## Zabz

Jackpot on the Hens! Nice finds!


----------



## Mushvroom

Just thought I'd post this. Started with the two big boys I posted before and now it looks like this.


----------



## Earthwalkr

Amanita Muscaria I think.


----------



## Mushvroom

Earthwalkr said:


> Amanita Muscaria I think.


Yup. I feel like I shouldn't let them go to waste. Maybe I should parboil the twice and see what's up.


----------



## sparx

Mushvroom said:


> Just thought I'd post this. Started with the two big boys I posted before and now it looks like this.
> 
> View attachment 40865


Are these edible?


----------



## sb

sparx said:


> Are these edible?


 Amanita Muscaria or Fly Agaric Mushroom

Where the idea of being *"both poisonous and edible*" is explored.


----------



## sb

*Today in Central OH - Franklin County*

The biggest Puffball I believe I've encountered.

*







*

Enjoy some time in the woods! 😎 🌞 🍷


----------



## shroomsearcher

sb said:


> Amanita Muscaria or Fly Agaric Mushroom
> 
> Where the idea of being *"both poisonous and edible*" is explored.


The guy seems to know his stuff about them. Apparently, they are also involved in the origin story of the "Berserkers", some Viking types who were surrounded and outnumbered by an enemy and due to be slaughtered the next morning. They cooked up a big pot of amanita muscaria soup, ate it, stripped off all their clothes, grabbed their swords and axes and came out swinging!


----------



## sb

so . o . o . . . . how'd the story end?


----------



## artemis144

I found some beauties on my bike ride today. But I'm having trouble identifying them.









I'm not sure if this is a piece of plastic, or a marker for a pipe or something, but I found three of them while I was on my ride. 









I'm hoping these are honeys (white gills) but the sample I took for a spore print didn't give me anything. Too young? 










Thanks to the prior posts in this thread, I realized what this one was. Not enough to try to eat it though


----------



## JBwoodsman

artemis144 said:


> View attachment 40887


I think that is a piece of a brush from a street sweeper?


----------



## sb

*Central OH--Franklin County*
Delights from today's trip into the woods: Maitake or Hen of the Woods, Chicken of the Woods & abortive enteloma or Shrimp of the Woods, as some call them.

😎 😎









I returned to the Oak around which I videoed the 10 Maitake in post #15 above 4 days earlier, to find that someone else found that tree too, and harvested all of the Maitake, HA!! 

While I had imagined a video redo, there were still plenty of maitake left in the woods. . . and I only needed one for a dinner.

Happy Fall Mushroom Hunting Everyone! 😎 🌞 🍷


----------



## shroomsearcher

sb said:


> so . o . o . . . . how'd the story end?


I think they inflicted quite a few casualties, but eventually they all wound up being slaughtered. But, they died heroically. And high as kites!


----------



## sb

shroomsearcher said:


> I think they inflicted quite a few casualties, but eventually they all wound up being slaughtered. But, they died heroically. And high as kites!


🍄 🍷 😎 🌞 👍


----------



## sb

Maitake Sweet Potato Hash with Pecan Pancake & Fried Eggs. Yummmm!










Before Picture below.










Fall good mushroom times are here! 😎 🌞


----------



## shroomsearcher

Holy cow, does that look good!


----------



## sb

Central OH - Franklin County

Lions mane today and in the same place I've been finding it for 8 years in a row now!!

Below on the cutting board getting sliced for the dehydrator are 2 of the 3 varieties of Lions Mane: Hereciun Erinaceus on the left and Herecium Americanum on the right.










Happy Fall mushroom Hunting! 😎 🌞


----------



## sb

These Shitake logs that fruited so well (below) in early August -- I decided they rested long enough . . .











I soaked them (below pic) for 24 hours and today smacked the ends with a sledge hammer about 4 times each. In 6-7 days or so, I hope to post a new picture of lots of Shitake mushrooms waiting to pick.











Hey . . . great Fall Mushroom Hunting Adventures to each of You!! 😎 🌞


----------



## Carter67350

sb said:


> *Central OH - Franklin County*
> 
> Yesterday, Saturday, I found these BABIES in the woods.
> 😎I just finally found a baby in Southern Illinois. Should be great in another week! Seem a little late.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maitake or "Hen of the Woods" just beginning to grow here in Central OH. The Fall "Good Times" are about to roll.
> 
> Happy Times in the Woods to everyone!! 😎


----------



## ButlerMushMan

sb said:


> Central OH - Franklin County
> 
> Lions mane today and in the same place I've been finding it for 8 years in a row now!!
> 
> Below on the cutting board getting sliced for the dehydrator are 2 of the 3 varieties of Lions Mane: Hereciun Erinaceus on the left and Herecium Americanum on the right.
> 
> View attachment 40926
> 
> 
> Happy Fall mushroom Hunting! 😎 🌞


Congrats!! So jealous as I can't seem to find them anywhere here in SW Ohio.


----------



## sb

ButlerMushMan - I hear you. Until "Old Faithful" came through, I hadn't found any yet this year in several other woods where I frequently find them. For me they are almost always on dead trees lying on the ground.

"Old faithful" is along the Scioto River in an area with high banks along both sides. As such, each night through late summer into fall, it gets a daily wash of moisture/fog/dew that helps the downed tree trunks hold the moisture from whatever rains do feed it.

That said, for many years, even before finding "Old Faithful", I'd find Lions mane in mature woods with under story thickets of, Paw Paw, for example. 

The going would be rough, at times, busting through and you couldn't see them from 60 yards away, like the delight of open woods, but the added protection from wind and sunlight penetration would enable the moisture to linger in downed tree trunks and nourish the Lions Mane.

I would purposefully walk up to each downed tree and look at both sides - even finding them at or just in the opening of hollow downed trees on occasion. Most frequently though they'd be hanging off the lower half or bottom of the dead tree trunks.

Happy hunting everyone!! 😎


----------



## sb

*Cultivated Back Yard Shiitake Mushrooms*

*Today* -- I decided it's time to harvest the few Shiitake Mushrooms from my logs which I soaked and shocked with a sledgehammer 15 days ago, see post # 35 above.



*







*

These above are on a log which I took down into the basement when the weather turned freezIng at nights. Several days later, there is enough for one meal.

Below and left, on the cutting board, are stunted size Shiitake from logs left outside and on right the nice Shitake from the only log I took into the basement where the temps stayed above 63 degrees.










I left a baby Lions Mane growing when I did my harvest post # 34, 19 days ago. I'm going to return and see if it grew since then.

Happy adventures in the woods, everyone! 😎 🌞


----------



## ButlerMushMan

sb said:


> *Cultivated Back Yard Shiitake Mushrooms*
> 
> *Today* -- I decided it's time to harvest the few Shiitake Mushrooms from my logs which I soaked and shocked with a sledgehammer 15 days ago, see post # 35 above.
> 
> 
> 
> *
> View attachment 40948
> *
> 
> These above are on a log which I took down into the basement when the weather turned freezIng at nights. Several days later, there is enough for one meal.
> 
> Below and left, on the cutting board, are stunted size Shiitake from logs left outside and on right the nice Shitake from the only log I took into the basement where the temps stayed above 63 degrees.
> 
> View attachment 40949
> 
> 
> I left a baby Lions Mane growing when I did my harvest post # 34, 19 days ago. I'm going to return and see if it grew since then.
> 
> Happy adventures in the woods, everyone! 😎 🌞


SB-Did you use sawdust or plug spawn for your logs? Also, is that an all season strain of Shiitake?


----------



## sb

Hi ButlerMushMan - The Oak logs were inoculated in May 2017, with Shitake mycelium impregnated plugs.









Yes, they were a variety known for their robust temperature range.










This next pic below is the* first flush* the next year in 2018.










4 years later - this year - they are starting to reach the end but still producing as this pic shows -- from August 2021










Every 2-3 years a friend will cut down a Live Oak and let it season for 4-6 weeks. I buy the already impregnated dowel pieces, stop by his place and we drill, plug, seal and tag them and divide the logs up 50/50. That works for me as every year I'll have nice Shiitake flushes several times. Right now I have logs from 3-4 different inoculation times under my pines.

Great adventures in the woods to all!! 🌞 😎🌞


----------



## sb

*This Morning's Breakfast.

Yesterday's "Backyard Shiitake" post (#39) from yesterday, above, became This Morning's Breakfast.

















*


----------



## sb

Well . . . there are some side enjoyments during the process of cultivation

Such as making Aluminium Tags for logs . . .










Enjoy the woods! 😎


----------



## Nasan

sb said:


> *Central OH - Franklin County*
> 
> Yesterday, Saturday, I found these BABIES in the woods.
> 😎
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maitake or "Hen of the Woods" just beginning to grow here in Central OH. The Fall "Good Times" are about to roll.
> 
> Happy Times in the Woods to everyone!! 😎


Is there a way to know when hen of the woods are too old to pick? I just found an older batch growing and the pores are all opened up.


----------



## sb

Nasan - If it hasn't started to degrade and rot, you can eat it after cooking it. Just because the spores have opened and/or it has begun to sporulate, doesn't mean that it is unedible. It may become tougher at this stage, though.

I save the simple cook for tender young Hens. Fronds from older ones, I might do something like cook them on the grill over charcoal with barbeque sauce.

Happy hunting! 😎 🌞


----------



## sb

Central OH - Franklin County

*Chickens Come Home to Roost, Friday.*

Yesterday afternoon I went back to the site of my Lions Mane picking (post #34), to see if the little one I left 3 weeks earlier had grown. NOPE! It had withered and there were no further new ones at this site. So, I had to work for my dinner. Ha!

Scouting along the River, I came across this magnificent beauty.










The bugs are gone and this Chicken of the Woods was pristine.

I cut enough fronds for a decent dinner. Look how clean these all are!!









After cutting them into Chicken Fingers, I mixed Barbeque Sauce & Olive Oil 50/50%, wisked until blended, marinated them for 40 minutes, and cooked them over charcoal. Asparagus, after painting them with Olive Oil, went on the grill too.










The Olive Oil enabled the Chicken Fingers to get a nice char without getting burned and the Barbeque sauce lent its' delightful flavoring.










My wife commented: "These are really good. We could serve these to guests!" . . . I took another sip of wine.

Great weather is with us -- enjoy the woods - if you can get out! 😎 🌞


----------



## Nasan

Nasan said:


> Is there a way to know when hen of the woods are too old to pick? I just found an older batch growing and the pores are all opened up.





sb said:


> Nasan - If it hasn't started to degrade and rot, you can eat it after cooking it. Just because the spores have opened and/or it has begun to sporulate, doesn't mean that it is unedible. It may become tougher at this stage, though.
> 
> I save the simple cook for tender young Hens. Fronds from older ones, I might do something like cook them on the grill over charcoal with barbeque sauce.
> 
> Happy hunting! 😎 🌞


Thank you! Was hoping that was the case. Do you by chance hunt honey mushrooms? I saw them earlier this year but wasn’t sure what they were and missed out on them. Wondering if they will make another appearance or if they only show up once?


----------



## sb

Honeys will show up again (next) late summer into fall.


----------



## shroomsearcher

sb said:


> Honeys will show up again (next) late summer into fall.


Yes, and at least around here, it seems to take quite a bit of moisture to bring them up. A few years ago we had a very wet Summer. It seemed like after a certain precipitation threshold was reached, there were honeys everywhere! 

I liked the way you prepared those chickens, and what a great find. You do it something like this guy does it.


----------



## tmb

sb said:


> Central OH - Franklin County
> 
> *Chickens Come Home to Roost, Friday.*
> 
> Yesterday afternoon I went back to the site of my Lions Mane picking (post #34), to see if the little one I left 3 weeks earlier had grown. NOPE! It had withered and there were no further new ones at this site. So, I had to work for my dinner. Ha!
> 
> Scouting along the River, I came across this magnificent beauty.
> 
> View attachment 40969
> 
> 
> The bugs are gone and this Chicken of the Woods was pristine.
> 
> I cut enough fronds for a decent dinner. Look how clean these all are!!
> View attachment 40970
> 
> 
> After cutting them into Chicken Fingers, I mixed Barbeque Sauce & Olive Oil 50/50%, wisked until blended, marinated them for 40 minutes, and cooked them over charcoal. Asparagus, after painting them with Olive Oil, went on the grill too.
> 
> View attachment 40971
> 
> 
> The Olive Oil enabled the Chicken Fingers to get a nice char without getting burned and the Barbeque sauce lent its' delightful flavoring.
> 
> View attachment 40972
> 
> 
> My wife commented: "These are really good. We could serve these to guests!" . . . I took another sip of wine.
> 
> Great weather is with us -- enjoy the woods - if you can get out! 😎 🌞


Yummy and yummy!


----------



## sb

*Happy Thanksgiving . . . all you 'shroomers!!*


----------



## shroomsearcher

Yes! Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## sb

*Central OH - Franklin County

Blewit Mushroom flushes in my backyard this week.*

Several times 2-6 years ago I'd brought home Blewits from the woods and grew mycelium from the stem base (on delaminated cardboard) and innoculated different flower beds around the house that received large amounts of Fall leaf litter as mulch. I thought this mimicked what i found the mushrooms growing from in the woods.










Well, at first glance they looked like the deer/fawn mushrooms that grow out through the grass, mostly in the front yard, I decided to spend some time to identify these. There was indeed one with a slight lavender hint on the underside of the cap. As Blewits grow the laevender/purple quickly disappears - just another lbm or little brown mushroom after that.


Firstly, (below) they had a loose mycellium ball of wood chips and leaf litter at the stem base. This is how I find them in the woods. 

In my backyard, I had for several years, put Cedar wood shavings under the pines and in the flower beds as a natural deterrent to fleas, so our cat can enjoy being outside without catching fleas or wearing a flea poison collar.

It worked for the cat and it worked for the Blewits which had been hanging around (as mycellium, unobserved) since my flowerbed inocculations -- but hadn't shown me any Love yet, 💚 Ha! How delightful!!










The spore print also worked for Blewits: light in color, a whitish dull pink to pinkish beige. The poisonous lookalike, the _Cortinarius_, has darker, rusty-colored spores.










Hmnnnnn . . . I've got a 6-8 acre spot of mostly pine forest I've wanted to get into for several years. I have been hoping to find Boletes there.

This warmer Aunumn weather might have caused some wild Blewits to be showing their Autumn best - and waiting to be discovered.

Blewits are one of the last Fall Mushrooms.

Still good times to be had out in the woods!! Happy hunting and adventures to all! 😎🌞


----------



## sb

Here's a nice Fall pic from 2016 Central OH woods with Blewits that still have the lavender color on the gills.










These are the stem butts that I brought home to inocculate the flower beds around the house.

Happy hunting everyone!! 😎 🌞


----------



## sb

Franklin County

This afternoon. Velvet Foot, Velvet Shank, Flamelina Velutipes, or wild Enoki Mushrooms today on a downed Beech along the Scioto River.

I was in a park and not hunting shrooms - so I left it.










I recall fondly the last time I prepared Velvet Foot -- sautteeing it with Grilled Barramundi. Along with Blewits, this is an edible Fall and late Fall mushroom.










Have some great times in the woods! 😎 🌞


----------



## shroomsearcher

Nice to see someone in Ohio still getting some muchroom action.


----------

